# NG Options for Future Employment (DLI + Airborne a Bonus)?



## Six-Two (May 16, 2015)

Hey all,

Just wondering if anybody might advise me on some MOS options for National Guard (I'm in southern California). Ideally, I'd like to find an MOS that will impart some in-demand skills for the coming decades - I can't help but feel that an Intelligence MOS (in particular, HUMINT) along with S/TS Clearance will be handy additions to the résumé. Finding a CIA/DIA/DOD/DOS job or private sector equivalent would be a nice option in years to come, especially given that our economy seems to be increasingly based on information as a commodity. 

So I'd like to find a National Guard MOS that would lend itself to that. If I could add DLI training and Airborne to the deal, I'd be a very happy fellow. I speak fluent Spanish and Catalan already, but would love a 4th - with my personal language aptitude, I'm estimating that I can get the DLAB score for a 3rd- or 4th-tier language.

I browsed the National Guard site and the CANG Jobs Page, but I'm not sure that the CANG page is for prior-service or for first-timers, and I can't seem to find a definitive list of what MOSes are available by state.

I was thinking 35F would be a solid fit, but from what I understand, DLI isn't an option for them. Airborne, however, I'm told is an option for a 35F. I haven't found anything about Airborne for the other 25/35 series jobs, and can't speculate as much as to their applicability to secret-squirrel/.gov jobs down the line, let alone what's available for CA. Hoping you guys might.

Been rethinking things a bit, and I'm not sure if SF is the right call for me. I'm not 100% on that yet, but stateside life has taken some interesting turns and I'd like to see how they play out. That said, I haven't ruled anything out, but in the interest of doing my due diligence, I wanted to feel out some other options. Any insights you guys could grant would be very appreciated. 

Thanks!

62


----------



## BloodStripe (May 16, 2015)

Your best bet would be to speak with a recruiter. They will have far more information than a website will, especially command specific. Needs of the military before your own.

The CANG Jobs page is not where you want to be looking. If you were to read the job title and then expend the description,you would see they are for NCO and above or a state civil service position. 

Others can chime in on their own experience about security clearances, but when I EAS'd from active duty, the Marine Corps ended my secret clearance. That could be just a Marine thing, or just something my unit did to me and everyone else. Since you are looking to go guard, one thing to consider would be looking for a guard unit out by the agencies so you could work full time and play soldier on the weekends. 

As for wanting a position that will lead you into a life in a three letter agency (in case you don't want to move closer to the bulk of the agency locations), that is a really blank statement to make. They have everything from administrative positions, mail clerks, acquisition professionals, janitors, map makers, and probably anything else you can think of to keep a large business running.


----------



## Brill (May 16, 2015)

If your plan is to use the Guard as a springboard into the IC, check out 35Q but the assumption is that you can pass the clearance requirements.

DLI is also a good plan BUT it can be a "flash in the pan". How many Russians were converted to Serb in the mid-90s? MSA to Iraqi to Pashto back to Iraqi and Levantine?

The demand for cleared cyber professionals will only increase...as will the pay.


----------



## Six-Two (May 16, 2015)

Thanks, guys. Just chatted to a recruiter who said he could probably get me assigned to an Airborne _unit_, but not actual Airborne school. Any insights as to what the differences would be, practically speaking, and how I could get myself to the school?

As far as the actual job, I'm sending him a list of my interests and details and he's gonna feel out my options. If anybody has further insights into the whole Airborne experience, it'd be appreciated. He also said he couldn't work Airborne into my contract, that it was down to the unit, though I'd read otherwise. Obviously, once I get there, I'm not gonna be the guy that bitches and moans about when he's going to get his wings, but it is something I'd love to have.

Thanks all.


----------



## Six-Two (May 16, 2015)

And as far as languages go, I feel like certain languages will always have a relevance (Chinese, Korean, Russian, MSA)... Could be wrong, but I'd rather know it and not need it than need it and not know it.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (May 18, 2015)

lindy said:


> If your plan is to use the Guard as a springboard into the IC, check out 35Q but the assumption is that you can pass the clearance requirements.
> 
> *DLI is also a good plan BUT it can be a "flash in the pan*". How many Russians were converted to Serb in the mid-90s? MSA to Iraqi to Pashto back to Iraqi and Levantine?
> 
> The demand for cleared cyber professionals will only increase...as will the pay.



THIS x1000


----------

